# Speedy Poodles



## mom24doggies

Yep, mine are. Raven is small and a puppy, so he can't go as fast as Trev, but for a pup he's pretty quick. Trevvor almost keeps up with Sam, who is twice his size and is one of the fastest dogs I've seen besides sight hounds and the like. If she's really trying she could probably do 35 mph or more. I've clocked Trev doing 25 mph, and he wasn't full out. When he's got a reason to run and really stretches out he is just a black blur. Those long legs really eat ground fast!

ETA: Raven is a toy, Trev is an oversized mini.


----------



## sophiebonita

I have a small mini that's only 3 mos and we call her 'greased lightning'. She's so fast she outruns all the dogs in puppy kindergarten in playtime at the end. She blows me away at only 3 months!!! I can only imagine her speed at full growth!! ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## katbrat

Lexi is crazy fast! When she was a baby, ds, who runs really fast, would run laps around the house and she would chase him. He would be waiting on her. Now, she leaves him in the dust.


----------



## Arcticfox

Tesla can be fast when she wants to, but she rarely runs all out. (She's an spoo though). She frequently gets outrun by puggles and frenchies at the dog park, it's embarrassing. Those puggles can _move_. She has the long legs for running but she just doesn't move them as fast as the others.


----------



## Aroseshook

My baby runs very quick. It's really fun to watch her in the backyard while she plays with my son. He likes to try and keep the toy from her. After she chases him for a bit in what looks to be her jog she sits and watches hi movements. After just a few seconds she outsmarts him and gets the toy. It's great fun to watch and I can't imagine what she will look like at full speed when she is grown. Also, my gosh they are smart! I knew the breed was smart but goodness!


----------

